
Rendering beautiful math images with Python - 68c12c16
https://github.com/neozhaoliang/pywonderland
======
Chris2048
The Alice in Wonderland image is probably copyrighted?

------
wodenokoto
This site consistently crash my safari tab. What is it?

~~~
KennyCason
I'm viewing on mobile with no problem. It's a bunch of beautiful renderings of
various math concepts/functions.

